# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Alemanha Trip and Trips

## Paulo Bravo

*Fica aqui o relato de algumas voltas dadas durante este 2 ultimos anos, sao muitas as voltas mas vamos começando do prinçipio em 2011 pois as outras anteriores a este ano nao conigo achar o disco rigido    e espero rapidamente acha-lo,pois tem muitas imagens de muitas coisaaaa, que todos nós gostamos,vai custar um pouco a acabar estas vesitas e postar aqui mas vou fazendo conforme a diponibilidade que vou tendo que é muito pouca.
*

Bem começa-se pela White Corals , quando cheguei estranhei o facto de a mesma ficar num 1º andar de um prédiomas ao subir vimos um 1ºandar de espanto!!!! Um apartamento transformado em loja/Farm
Estava tudo muito bem organizado, cada divisão tinha o seu próprio objectivo.

1º Divisão -Um tanque só com SPS onde tinha peças muito interessantes e de bom tamanho, o sistema tinha um tanque de sensivelmente 2,40 cm com iluminação 2x T5- 6x54w Dimm e lâmpadas da ATI,tinha também um Skimmer da NYOS, Reactor de calçio também da NYOS, Filtro fluidizado de  resinas de phosphatos e carvão também da NYOS,a circulação era feita por duas Tunze com um oscilador cada uma para oscilar a corrente para esquerda e direita. Nesta mesma divisão estava os  4 tanques com a rocha viva para venda de Sulawensi, tinha também uma enorme prateleira só com PVC de inúmeras referencias para fazermos a nossa própria tubagem. Havia também os congelados lâmpadas da ATI,e como é habitual as rochas mortas plates e branches.
Corredor- Estava o Balcão de pagamento.

2º Divisão Restrita ao publico era onde se encontravam  os corais e peixes em quarentena,e a loja on-line da White Corals. Estava tudo igualmente separado, os corais da loja on-line estavam todos separados e numerados para que não houvesse mistura com os da loja física, tinha peças muito bonitas e interessantes que de modo algum eram vendidas na loja física mesmo a pedido do cliente, apenas os frags eram um pouco pequenos. Tinha a bancada de fragar onde estava tudo muito bem organizado e limpo com todas as ferramentes para o corte e colagem. O sistema estava composto por 2 partes a 1ºda loja on-line com iluminação T5 e o skimmer era um Bubble King 400, a 2º tinha igualmente iluminação T5 e outro skimer Bubble King 300,todos em sumps de plástico,reactores de calçio em ambos e filtros fluidizados tambem em ambos com carvao e resina de phosfatos, a circulaçao apenas era feita pelas bombas de retorno nada mais, aditivos não foi revelado qualquer tipo de aditivo.

3º Divisão e principal-Sala de venda onde se encontravam um aquário em L de grandes dimensões iluminado com  6 calhas de iluminação da ATI com 10 lampadas cada não havia sump por baixo pois a sump estava na área restrita e a tubagem era feita por baixo do chão,o retorno era apenas feito por varias saídas neste aquário em L e apenas feito pela bomba de retorno não havendo qualquer bomba de circulaçao no interior.
A parte baixo do móvel servia de expositor de produtos o que ficava muito bem. Os corais eram os mais variados apenas LPS, tinha muitas acanthastreas, zooanthus, euphylias favias, etc tinha peças de enorme dimensão, mas nada de muito raro, tinha tambem tridacnas muito boas em cores e tamanhos e muitos moles a mistura, tudo igualmente muito separado  entre eles A bateria de vivos tambem era típica mas com peixes interessantes também tudo muito bem identificado e limpo.
Havia depois nesta mesma divisão, os produtos para venda das mais diversas marcas de tudo um pouco mas em muito pouca quantidade, vendo deste modo que se dá mais relevância aos vivos do que aos produtos em si.

A loja tinha muito bom gosto, era  predominante o branco por todo o lado o que ficava bastante agradável, tudo muito simples, funcional e muito moderno e onde a simpatia era agradável.
Tive um pouco a conversa com o  Matthias Kapaun , onde se trocou algumas ideias e algumas duvidas sobre os mais diversos temas, tambem se falou de progectos futuros,e que hoje podem-se ver que foram concretizados,parabens a equipa hoje formada e a evoluçao no mercado.
Ficam algumas fotos desta vista,para ficarem a conheçer melhor por dentro a WhiteCorals espero que gostem e esta é apenas a primeira de muitas que vao conheçer!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

-

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo bom dia
que belas imagens, adorava uma visita.
talvez um dia quem sabe.
vou esperar pelas outras fotos
abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acabei de aprender que fica melhor a distribuição de 12 ou 16 fotos por post... vamos ver que tal fica a nova galeria, apenas disponivel para alguns "privilegiados"   :yb624: 

Para já estou a gostar... podes continuar.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Olá Paulo bom dia
> que belas imagens, adorava uma visita.
> talvez um dia quem sabe.
> vou esperar pelas outras fotos
> abraço


Boas amigo Antonio
Adoravas uma visita...quem sabe um dia isso se realiza,tens toda a minha disponibilidade.
Assim que poder ponho o resto das Reportes, pois o tempo é pouco e ainda se perde um bom bocado.
Fica bem amigo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Acabei de aprender que fica melhor a distribuição de 12 ou 16 fotos por post... vamos ver que tal fica a nova galeria, apenas disponivel para alguns "privilegiados"  
> 
> Para já estou a gostar... podes continuar.


Obrigado Julio, sim fica bem as fotos, preveligiados...???nao entendi  :Smile: 
Vou tentar por o resto das visitas,nao é façil e como sabes ainda dá algum trabalho e o tempo é muito pouco, mas claro que vou fazer por isso.
Poe é  este forum a rodar, da minha parte vou fazendo por isso.

----------

